# WD My passport non détecté sur le macbook



## Angeha (23 Décembre 2011)

Bonsoir, 

La semaine dernière, j'ai eu un léger souci avec mon macbook, on a cru que mon disque dur interne était mort, donc on m'a proposée d'acheter un disque dur externe pour y placer toutes les donner, afin de pouvoir changer le disque dur interne sans que cela n'affecte les données que j'avais avant sur l'ordinateur. Le disque dur externe que j'ai acheté (un WD My Passport for Mac) a très bien marché et j'ai pu y mettre tout ce que je voulais. 

Lorsque je suis retournée au magasin pour faire arranger mon ordinateur (un problème qui n'était finalement pas dû au disque dur interne mais au compte que j'avais sur l'ordinateur), on y a donc effacé toutes les données que j'avais dessus. Le mac remarche nickel, je n'ai rien à dire là-dessus, cela dit j'ai à présent un gros souci : Mon disque dur externe ne s'affiche plus sur le bureau. Il clignote, mais n'est pas présent. J'ai tenté de le réparer avec l'utilitaire de disque et voilà ce qu'on m'y dit : "Utilitaire de disque a interrompu réparation «*My Passport for Mac*» car lerreur suivante est survenue*: La vérification ou la réparation du système de fichiers a échoué." 

Inutile de dire que je suis vraiment dégoûtée s'il n'y a vraiment aucune solution sachant que j'ai absolument tout ce que j'avais sauvegardé à l'intérieur et que... encore mieux : Les partiels sont à la rentrée et que mes cours sont également à l'intérieur (Youpi) 

Bref, quelqu'un sait ce que je dois faire ? Aller me jeter de ce pas, trouver une solution moi-même, retourner au magasin où je l'ai acheté accompagné de mon macbook ?


----------



## C@cTuS (23 Décembre 2011)

Tu es d' où ? pour éventuellement t aider


----------



## Angeha (24 Décembre 2011)

Hm, du sud de la France.


----------



## C@cTuS (24 Décembre 2011)

dommage , bon on va essayer tel quel .  J' ai trouvé une technique il y a quelques années en cherchant et j' ai réussi a faire remonter un disque qui n' apparaissait plus ( ne montait plus donc ). Depuis j' utilise ça avec les disques "défectueux" des clients , ça ne fonctionne pas toujours mais c' est deja un début . 

Tu branches ton disque dur, tu attends 10 / 30 secondes le temps d être sûr qu il est bien détecté . Tu vas dans le dossier utilitaire, et tu lances Moniteur d' activité . Une fois que c' est fait , en haut a droite tu sélectionnes Toutes les Operations . Tu les classes par nom ( en colonne ) et tu cherches " fsck_hfs" . Tu forces à quitter cette opération .  Ton disque dur doit monter et tu peux ainsi récupérer tes données . Ca marche le plus souvent sous Snow Leopard, mais très peu sous Leopard et Lion ( va comprendre pourquoi :/ )


----------



## Angeha (24 Décembre 2011)

... Je ne trouve même pas d'opération au nom de "fsck_hfs", le seul nom qui s'en rapproche c'est fseventsd...


----------



## C@cTuS (24 Décembre 2011)

tu as bien mis "Toutes les operations" en haut ? ( menu déroulant ) Sinon tente la réparation avec l utilitaire de disque , ce qui ne va rien donner , et relance le moniteur d activité pour voir .


----------



## jasmus (27 Avril 2014)

Bonjour,

Merci beaucoup pour cette aide j'ai eu le même souci depuis 4 mois je ne pouvais plus utiliser mon DD externe. J'ai fais la manipulation que vous avez cité et ça a fonctionné instantanément.
Encore merci


----------



## noushmax (15 Mai 2016)

Bonjour C@ctus, 
J'ai exactement le même probleme, mon DD n'est plus reconnu sur mon mac depuis 2 semaines.
La lumière clignote, puis se stabilise.. puis reclignote.
J'ai fais les manip pour forcer à quitter fsck_hfs mais mon disque n'est pas remonté. J'ai quitté le moniteur, puis suis revenu mais fsck ne s'affiche plus. Est-ce normal ?
J'ai également vu sur un autre forum une technique pour faire remonter le DD depuis le terminal dans utilitaires puis un code pour faire remonter, la encore rien.
Aurais-tu une autre solution ?
Aussi, mon disque fait un petit bip de temps en temps. Je ne sais pas a quoi cela correspond.
Merci pour ton aide,


----------

